# Best RTA?



## MoneymanVape

Debate. Whats the latest and best rta available and pricing?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Very subjective. You have the Cruis, Griffin, Gemini Camp, and then the Avocado, Aromamiser RDTA's and finally the more basic Toptank/subtank, Cubis with RBA. Not to forget the insanely complicated Moonshot.

If it came down to strictly RDA, I can not vote, as none I have tried has impressed me enough/more than the RDTA and RBA devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

What makes the Moonshot so complicated @WARMACHINE? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya

I never had the aromamiser but have tried a few rtas and somehow i find my crius and griffin these days to keep me well satisfied. Still have the billow v2 and the Zephyrus v2 but sadly tucked away in my vape draw.


----------



## WARMACHINE

GreenyZA said:


> What makes the Moonshot so complicated @WARMACHINE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Ollies video.


----------



## Silver

MoneymanVape said:


> Debate. Whats the latest and best rta available and pricing?



Hi @MoneymanVape 
You ask a great question

As far as I can see, there is no easy simple answer

I agree with @WARMACHINE in that it is very subjective.
What you may think is the best one, someone else may not like

I think it depends on what type of vape you want - huge power, warm, hot, massive clouds
Or cooler, lower power
Dual coil, single coil
How much juice you want to end up using
Tightness or looseness of draw
Ease of build
Convenience features like topfill, juice flow control.

I certainly don't know the answers, but I think it depends on what type of vape you consider the best vape for you.

For lower power single coil vaping I like the Lemo1 and Subtank Mini
For middle power and a bit more air, I am enjoying the Crius V3.

But I have not tried them all, nowhere near


----------



## Greyz

http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/smok-tf-rta-g2
I'll just leave this here.........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Had me a toot on one of these, Moradin RTA. Ceramic deck and huge juice slots thing is a flavor beast too. Want.


----------



## MoneymanVape

If im not mistaken @Nightwalker is getting one☺will ask what his thoughts were on the Moradin rta


----------



## MurderDoll

WARMACHINE said:


> Check out Ollies video.




Sorry for OT.

Just saw your PSN trophy list.

Nicely done dude!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Jeeez dude my psn trophy? Havent played ps is like 6 months man.


----------



## WARMACHINE

MoneymanVape said:


> Jeeez dude my psn trophy? Havent played ps is like 6 months man.


Not good


----------



## MoneymanVape

Jip. Thats life. Neet to jam again


----------



## MurderDoll

MoneymanVape said:


> Jeeez dude my psn trophy? Havent played ps is like 6 months man.[/QUOTE



lol.

Sorry about that. I actually meant @WARMACHINE


----------



## Nightwalker

MoneymanVape said:


> If im not mistaken @Nightwalker is getting one☺will ask what his thoughts were on the Moradin rta


@Lord Vetinari the answer is simple.
Griffin-rta with top airflow as primary.
Secondary and a must have is the Moradin RTA


----------



## MoneymanVape

Jip thats @ Nightwalker


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nightwalker said:


> @Lord Vetinari the answer is simple.
> Griffin-rta with top airflow as primary.
> Secondary and a must have is the Moradin RTA


Man... I am hunting an oldschool Griffin screw the top air flow. I got a Tsunami RDA... Geekvape FTW. I think I am a fan. Avo on order.


----------



## MoneymanVape

How is the tsunami???? Looking to buy one. Dont have a rda onley a rta atm


----------



## Mike

Anything better than Crius/Griffin/Gemini for tight lung hits that's easy to build on? Looking at alternatives again!


----------



## Nightwalker

Lord Vetinari said:


> Man... I am hunting an oldschool Griffin screw the top air flow. I got a Tsunami RDA... Geekvape FTW. I think I am a fan. Avo on order.


I have the Avocado. Love it. Problem is it's a fight between the Avocado and fishbone plus. Those girls fight it out every night.


----------



## Nightwalker

Mike said:


> Anything better than Crius/Griffin/Gemini for tight lung hits that's easy to build on? Looking at alternatives again!


Moradin RTA. The ceramic coated leak proof baby is a must have. Just follow the instructions and let it soak the juice before first use.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Is the fishbone that good?


----------



## Nightwalker

MoneymanVape said:


> Is the fishbone that good?


It is. I'll bring both to meet


----------



## MoneymanVape

Sweet bro. You finally gonna be at the meet. Im glad


----------



## GreenyZA

Who sells the Moradin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

GreenyZA said:


> Who sells the Moradin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vape Cartel atm


----------



## Nightwalker

MoneymanVape said:


> Sweet bro. You finally gonna be at the meet. Im glad


Hahahaha I only have missed 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Thank you @Nightwalker



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA

Somehow the Gemini still tickles my fancy. Any thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mike said:


> Anything better than Crius/Griffin/Gemini for tight lung hits that's easy to build on? Looking at alternatives again!


Tight lung hits and a breeze to build is the Subtank Mini. KILLER flavor. One thing me and @Silver agree on most certainly. Far as the constricted lung hit goes, Subby is king! Cant live without mine.


----------



## Mike

Lord Vetinari said:


> Tight lung hits and a breeze to build is the Subtank Mini. KILLER flavor. One thing me and @Silver agree on most certainly. Far as the constricted lung hit goes, Subby is king! Cant live without mine.



The RBA is not especially easy to do any serious builds on and I didn't find it especially impressive flavour and consistency wise. Good for beginners though!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

GreenyZA said:


> Somehow the Gemini still tickles my fancy. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very focused flavor. Kinda like a Griffin Lite if you can imagine that. Seriously sick build deck. And phenomenal construction mate. But. Does not like big builds at all. So far best build for me flavor wise is a simple dual ss 8 wrap 25mm ID .2 ohm build. 

SUPER airy, air flow all the way open DRIPPERS feel constricted after a Gemini session. Wtf you need top airflow for idk. 

Pretty. Impressive quality. Good flavor but not as nice as the Griffin if desserts are your thing. The stock Claptons were one of the best builds I have had in there. Kicks like a mule with Claptons. But she doesnt gel with my twisted coils. Go figure.

Not overwhelmed but I just know with the right build she will be a Griffin killer. Just not yet but I know its down to build.

I will review it once jacked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lord Vetinari said:


> Tight lung hits and a breeze to build is the Subtank Mini. KILLER flavor. One thing me and @Silver agree on most certainly. Far as the constricted lung hit goes, Subby is king! Cant live without mine.



lol @Lord Vetinari i never said the subtank mini has 'killer flavour'. It's a reliable tank for me and I find the flavour is good but for my fruity menthols it's not pinpoint sharp like the Lemo1. A somewhat softer more rounded flavour in my opinion.

I did a shoot out between various tanks in another post and compared the subtank mini to others. Lemo1 still took it for me for low power restricted lung hit flavour on fruity menthols. 

That said, I do still think the subtank mini is a great device, has good flavour and is easy to use and rebuild.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mike said:


> The RBA is not especially easy to do any serious builds on and I didn't find it especially impressive flavour and consistency wise. Good for beginners though!


Well everything else isnt tight IMO... not rebuildable. Only constricted RBA tank with decent flavor I could think of. Like ZERO options for creativity I get ya lol. Gemini with air flow open is insanely airy for example. Tried today but couldnt get a tight hit for all the love in John Lennons heart. I gave up lol.

Tight hits its the Subby. You find anything else let me know lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> lol @Lord Vetinari i never said the subtank mini has 'killer flavour'. It's a reliable tank for me and I find the flavour is good but for my fruity menthols it's not pinpoint sharp like the Lemo1. A somewhat softer more rounded flavour in my opinion.
> 
> I did a shoot out between various tanks in another post and compared the subtank mini to others. Lemo1 still took it for me for low power restricted lung hit flavour on fruity menthols.
> 
> That said, I do still think the subtank mini is a great device, has good flavour and is easy to use and rebuild.


Splitting of hairs aside... one of the few tight lung hits around that actually work. Gonna give that Lemo a whirl I am getting tired of cloud monsters...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well everything else isnt tight IMO... not rebuildable. Only constricted RBA tank with decent flavor I could think of. Like ZERO options for creativity I get ya lol. Gemini with air flow open is insanely airy for example. Tried today but couldnt get a tight hit for all the love in John Lennons heart. I gave up lol.
> 
> Tight hits its the Subby. You find anything else let me know lol



Currently using a closed off Cthulhu V2. Similar to the Crius etc but a little older. Velocity posts, decent wicking, nice filling system, but I do need to run the airflow 80% closed. Also used a Lemo2 on the odd occasion. Can get 30W out of an oldschool single coil, simple design but tricky to wick.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mike said:


> Currently using a closed off Cthulhu V2. Similar to the Crius etc but a little older. Velocity posts, decent wicking, nice filling system, but I do need to run the airflow 80% closed. Also used a Lemo2 on the odd occasion. Can get 30W out of an oldschool single coil, simple design but tricky to wick.


I have heard a bit about the Cthulu V2. Thinking I should hunt one... 

Dont laugh at me but... my 'tight' tank is a choked Melo. Stock coils and all. Not brilliant but I love the feeling. Hey it was my first tank so no ripping it off ok looool


----------



## Mike

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have heard a bit about the Cthulu V2. Thinking I should hunt one...
> 
> Dont laugh at me but... my 'tight' tank is a choked Melo. Stock coils and all. Not brilliant but I love the feeling. Hey it was my first tank so no ripping it off ok looool



I've never actually use a Melo. I'm not a fan of commercial coils, for frugality's sake - last tank I used with them was the mPT3.

The Cthulhu2 suffers massively in terms of QC. Most are mediocre, some are terrible and a few are great. I lucked out with both my Cthulhu and my Lemo2 (also mad QC issues if you dig around the forum). I'm in an annoying situation where I want to get something new purely for the sake of it, while getting something better, which isn't always possible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Lord Vetinari said:


> Very focused flavor. Kinda like a Griffin Lite if you can imagine that. Seriously sick build deck. And phenomenal construction mate. But. Does not like big builds at all. So far best build for me flavor wise is a simple dual ss 8 wrap 25mm ID .2 ohm build.
> 
> SUPER airy, air flow all the way open DRIPPERS feel constricted after a Gemini session. Wtf you need top airflow for idk.
> 
> Pretty. Impressive quality. Good flavor but not as nice as the Griffin if desserts are your thing. The stock Claptons were one of the best builds I have had in there. Kicks like a mule with Claptons. But she doesnt gel with my twisted coils. Go figure.
> 
> Not overwhelmed but I just know with the right build she will be a Griffin killer. Just not yet but I know its down to build.
> 
> I will review it once jacked.


A 25mm ID build...?? And you call that a small build.. Holy crap mate!! Do you use a juice bottle as a jig? Hahahahaha.. Just kidding! Thx for the detailed reply

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Top airflow or bottom airflow?


----------



## Puff&Pass

Griffin is the best RTA I've tried sofar, like the fact that you can actually adjust the juice well wholes aswell...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

GreenyZA said:


> A 25mm ID build...?? And you call that a small build.. Holy crap mate!! Do you use a juice bottle as a jig? Hahahahaha.. Just kidding! Thx for the detailed reply


Lol... the difference a lack of a comma makes eh... sheez yeah I would love to hook uo some 25mm coils to my car battery and give it a whirl. Can use my vacuum cleaner for a chamber.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mike said:


> I've never actually use a Melo. I'm not a fan of commercial coils, for frugality's sake - last tank I used with them was the mPT3.
> 
> The Cthulhu2 suffers massively in terms of QC. Most are mediocre, some are terrible and a few are great. I lucked out with both my Cthulhu and my Lemo2 (also mad QC issues if you dig around the forum). I'm in an annoying situation where I want to get something new purely for the sake of it, while getting something better, which isn't always possible.


Yup I know what you mean. I think my atty collection is technically complete. Cant improve on perfection. I lucked out with a PERFECT Griffin, and I really like the Tsunami RDA... between the two the rest of my collection laying idle. 

I might make the leap to a squonker soon so that will be a whole new ballgame starting, BF atties...


----------



## CosmicGopher

I ended up picking up the Gemini RTA yesterday (not what I'd originally ordered...lol), and have to say, for an rta I'm right impressed. Came with spare glass and other goodies, plus two precoiled thin clapton coils, which I promptly used and gave me a nice .4 ohms. After the cotton wicking bedded in, this vapes like a beast. The draw is smooth, and more than enough airflow for most. I like that center additional air post in the base, doesn't crowd out or interfere with the coils any. I'm getting dense heavy vapor with 0.4 claptons and 30/70 pg/vg juice. For an rta this is a sweet little unit. I also have the aromamizer rdta v2 coming in the mail today, I'm late to the table trying out that one but I have high hopes....plus I just like the looks of the little bugger alot....getting the 3ml stainless tank, prob most of you have tried this one but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

CosmicGopher said:


> I ended up picking up the Gemini RTA yesterday (not what I'd originally ordered...lol), and have to say, for an rta I'm right impressed. Came with spare glass and other goodies, plus two precoiled thin clapton coils, which I promptly used and gave me a nice .4 ohms. After the cotton wicking bedded in, this vapes like a beast. The draw is smooth, and more than enough airflow for most. I like that center additional air post in the base, doesn't crowd out or interfere with the coils any. I'm getting dense heavy vapor with 0.4 claptons and 30/70 pg/vg juice. For an rta this is a sweet little unit. I also have the aromamizer rdta v2 coming in the mail today, I'm late to the table trying out that one but I have high hopes....plus I just like the looks of the little bugger alot....getting the 3ml stainless tank, prob most of you have tried this one but I'm looking forward to it!


WTF... I did not get extra glass! Plus mine has been a struggle to get a dense vape. Where did you get your Gemini RTA? If I got a fake there will be hell to pay. Been unimpressed with mine versus the Griffin. No extra glass was an issie for me from the start.


----------



## CosmicGopher

Lord, my Vaporesso Gemini rta did come with the extra glass, as to where it came from, my local vape shop ordered it from his supplier, so don't know. I used a lightly rolled scottish wick roll in mine, but had to really cut some of that down at an angle to get it into the wick feed slots. I used the coils that came with, and the sweet spot for mine seems to be around 55-60 watts with those claptons. Dense vapor, but even with the airflow turned down, the flavor isn't as good as some of my other attys. Could be better with another coil set in there, dunno. That really sucks you didn't get the spare glass!


----------



## MoneymanVape

Lord Vetinari said:


> WTF... I did not get extra glass! Plus mine has been a struggle to get a dense vape. Where did you get your Gemini RTA? If I got a fake there will be hell to pay. Been unimpressed with mine versus the Griffin. No extra glass was an issie for me from the start.[/QUOT
> 
> Ask your supplier you bought it from. Is there not a serial of authentication on the box check that out to


----------



## ET

Tornado blows all previous RTA's away. Pun intended

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Vcmt hands down


----------



## Mac75

For me its my crowns with rba deck. Twisted vertical coil build. Tight lung hits with intense flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW

You guys should try the ijoy Tornado. It does not have juice flow control but does not leak one bit when filled. Flavour is amazing. Loving it.
Check it out.


----------



## Christos

Nightwalker said:


> Moradin RTA. The ceramic coated leak proof baby is a must have. Just follow the instructions and let it soak the juice before first use.


What? I rewick, prime the cotton, close the juice flow fill get up and she is good to go.


----------



## Nightwalker

Christos said:


> What? I rewick, prime the cotton, close the juice flow fill get up and she is good to go.


The very first use. Its recomended to wait half a day with first liquid in the tank.


----------



## Christos

Nightwalker said:


> The very first use. Its recomended to wait half a day with first liquid in the tank.


Excuse my ignorance, but what for? 
I vaped her out the box after she got a good bath.


----------



## Nightwalker

Christos said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what for?
> I vaped her out the box after she got a good bath.


Not ignorance, I honestly don't know their science behind it. Was just said by them, dunno mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Getting my tsunsmi monday


----------



## Flash696

MoneymanVape said:


> Getting my tsunsmi monday



I just happened to vape on one yesterday and it is AMAZEBALLS!! Best flavour I've tasted on an RDA in a long time!!


----------



## Effjh

Mike said:


> Anything better than Crius/Griffin/Gemini for tight lung hits that's easy to build on? Looking at alternatives again!



Sorry I know this was posted quite a while ago. I've tried most of the better known RTA's out, but for tight flavorful lung hits I keep going back to the Aromamizer V1/2. Airflow lined up with vertical coils = nice dense flavorful vape with zero spitback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Effjh said:


> Sorry I know this was posted quite a while ago. I've tried most of the better known RTA's out, but for tight flavorful lung hits I keep going back to the Aromamizer V1/2. Airflow lined up with vertical coils = nice dense flavorful vape with zero spitback.



Thanks  Got a Billow V3 on the way, hopefully that'll work for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Let us know how it is Mike


----------



## Yagya

Is there anybody who got the new Billow V3.
I am very close to adding this 1 to my collection but need to hear from fellow vapers if its worth the while.


----------



## daniel craig

Mike said:


> Thanks  Got a Billow V3 on the way, hopefully that'll work for me!


What are your thoughts on the Billow V3 ?


----------



## Nizo

Effjh said:


> Sorry I know this was posted quite a while ago. I've tried most of the better known RTA's out, but for tight flavorful lung hits I keep going back to the Aromamizer V1/2. Airflow lined up with vertical coils = nice dense flavorful vape with zero spitback.




Agreed 110%


----------

